# Mavs after Udonis Haslem



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Dallas Mavericks are determined to make it difficult for free agent Udonis Haslem to easily return to the Miami Heat.
> 
> The Mavs have offered a contract believed to be a minimum of three years and $20 million, league sources told Yahoo! Sports. The Mavericks have offered Haslem their full mid-level exception starting at $5.85 million this season, a league source said.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AnaNzvizdZvp8x1_VBErL.28vLYF?slug=ys-freeagentbuzz071110


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Not sure why the Mavs need Haslem.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Glad he rejected the offer. Don't like the guy and don't really see what he could bring to the team that we need.


----------

